# AZO for the bladder



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

My doc had suggested I take OTC AZO supplements for bladder pain following my infections. Of course, I had to look up AZO on the Internet, and I was slightly horrified after reading about it.Apparently, the product is a popular analgesic that works - ok, good. However, I knew it contained dye, which I didn't like; then I found out that Azo dye has been implicated in bladder tumor cases. I got the impression that long-term exposure to the dye may be the problem, such as by workers in fabric plants where the dye is used. Therefore, perhaps short-term ingestion of AZO supplements is ok. But it's enough to scare me off at this point, given all my other problems. Besides, if I masked my bladder pain, then I'd hardly know when I was in infection mode.How about any of you?


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 22, 2003)

I would suggest going to a natural foods store and buying concentrated cranberry juice either in liquid or pill form.I take them when I feel a UTI coming on and it works great. I am very anti- antibiotic. I'd rather fix things naturally.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I haven't looked into AZO, I know I usually get a prescription called phenozopyridine that's an analgesic that you can also buy in stores in a lesser dose-- it turns your pee orangy-red. I think it really helps but as soon as it starts wearing off, I know right away...and also, you're not supposed to take it for more than 2 days. I thought about taking cranberry supplements but not sure if that will work or not. I'm just so sick of all this...


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

erin, I think what you mention is similar to the AZO. Zephr, I can't drink the concentrated cran. juice. my nutritionist gave it to me a long time ago to take, even before I'd ever had a UTI, and I eventually concluded it bothered my bladder. I hope the cran. pills won't also bother me?


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I've used it and so has Tracy, worked for both of us, no problems so far. It does turn your urine bright deep orange. You'll want to wear a panty liner, it'll ruin your clothing and sheets.Wes


----------



## anastasia1009 (Jul 10, 2003)

All I can do is praise the pill taht turns your urine bright orange. A few years back I got bladder infections so often that without them I would be stuck at home in pain. Now I get bladder infection once or twice a year and I still use the purple pill.they are the best to use until the antibotic kick in.


----------

